
Efe Cakarel of MUBI on curating art-house films in the binge-watching era - felixbraun
http://www.freundevonfreunden.com/workplaces/efe-cakarel-on-curating-art-house-films-in-the-binge-watching-era/
======
Freak_NL
That is actually quite an interesting service. If the price was a bit lower
than the €5,99 a month listed now (say, €3,99 a month) I would consider simply
getting a year-round subscription if the content is good. It would form a nice
supplement to Netflix.

It is a bit disappointing to read this in their FAQ though:

 _IN HOW MANY COUNTRIES CAN I WATCH FILMS ON MUBI?_

 _You can stream and download movies in over 200 countries around the world.
Every country has its own unique line-up, as the rights to show even a single
film are often divided by different distributors and territories, making it
very difficult to show the same movies in every country at once. This in turn
allows us to_ _tailor each country 's selection for the local audience_ _._

This is of course unavoidable due to the global licensing mess for media with
regional exclusive deals, but it is irksome nonetheless. I don't like this bit
about tailoring the selection for my country though — with art-house films one
of the most interesting things is discovering films made in countries that
normally wouldn't reach you. The serendipity is what makes it appealing to
browse art-house films. If a service 'tailors the selection' to my country,
what does that even mean?

